# The Granddaddy of all Go Dawgs Threads. The east rules. #18



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. Lets make this a good un.


----------



## John Cooper

Go you hairy east Dawgs !!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches

Nothing like a fresh start! Dawgs are getting it done in this off season. Future looks bright, boys! 

BEAST







GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs


----------



## brownceluse

Another Go East Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go  Dawgs!  John talking  big crappie in  East  Alabama!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs and goodnight.


----------



## John Cooper

Morning Dawgs. ........ to dang cold to fish this morning.....


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs! Need a sonar examination of your head to want to fish this week!


----------



## Browning Slayer

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs! Need a sonar examination of your head to want to fish this week!



Chapstick on the eyelets and you are good to go! 

Go Dawgs from Utah!


----------



## Silver Britches

I say it's GREAT to be a Georgia Bulldog! 

GOOOOOOOOO DAWGS!


----------



## riprap

If yall listen to UGA pregame on radio, what the heck they saying fast just before the game comes on? Sounds like cheerleaders Bla bla bla bla bla Go Dawgs Go Dawgs Gooooooo Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Go Trollzzzzzzzzzzz !!


----------



## KyDawg

Afternoon Quack. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Hiya Bo$$, how's the weather??


----------



## Nitram4891

We run this state...Mississippi too... Go Jackets!


----------



## KyDawg

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Bo$$, how's the weather??



Well lets just say it aint Georgia. It was 4 this morning, with 10" of snow on the ground.


----------



## brownceluse

Go my East Dawg brothas!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs headed south in bout 2 weeks.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs headed south in bout 2 weeks.



go dogzzzzz and catzzzzzz. Roll Tide.


----------



## Old Winchesters

Go cold dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Moultrie.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs. ..... brr it's cold this morn


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. Gone get colder.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs. .......


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

I'm on my way Ky. Shouldn't have a problem with the livers stinkin in the next day or so.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> I'm on my way Ky. Shouldn't have a problem with the livers stinkin in the next day or so.



Where you going Rip?


----------



## Nitram4891

Go Jackets, we run this state, and this page too.


----------



## KyDawg

Nitram4891 said:


> Go Jackets, we run this state, and this page too.



You don't even run this page once every 11 years.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Where you going Rip?



I thought we could do a little fishing.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> I thought we could do a little fishing.



Just bring an auger, one of those with a motor on it.


----------



## elfiii

Already cold getting colder Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

Go East Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Me and Rip going ice fishing.


----------



## riprap

Going to be so cold won't even feel a treble hook.


----------



## KyDawg

Still a little warm Rip it is only 9 out there right now.


----------



## riprap

It's still not cold enough. It's a balmy 28 here right now with a brisk wind. I like low single digits with an EAST wind.


----------



## KyDawg

You would like to fish here then.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs trying to stay warm.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in warmer weather.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs on a 7deg. Morn. .....


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs 

Heatwave now....... 11deg


----------



## KyDawg

Got to minus 7 here about daylight. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

KyDawg said:


> Got to minus 7 here about daylight. Go Dawgs!



Woooooo doggie! That's cold! Been down in the upper 20s here. That's cold enough for me! 

GO FREEZING DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs waiting on it to thaw out.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Got to minus 7 here about daylight. Go Dawgs!



 Livers stay on the hook good in this weather.


----------



## KyDawg

Night Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Hope Odell stays warm tonight.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs as the sleet comes down.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs. .... sitting on I-24 in standstill traffic trying to get to work.......


----------



## Matthew6

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs. .... sitting on I-24 in standstill traffic trying to get to work.......



go dogs in traffic. be safe John


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs. ......

A 45 min. Drive only took 4 hours........ lol


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Commerce.


----------



## KyDawg

Headed South Wednesday.


----------



## KyDawg

If I can get out of here that is.


----------



## KyDawg

Time to get some quail.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Gonna make it to Georgia, if I have to make Odell a sled dog.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs  heading south! !!!!!! Blow the horn as you pass by Charlie. ......


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Goodnight Dawgs.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Go dawgs already miss football


----------



## Old Winchesters

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk

Good day for the Dawgs yesterday.The Diamond Dawgs took two of three from #12 FSU and the basketball team beat Bama last night.
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs and auburn sux.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs lady Dawgs beat #5 Chokelahoma in Softball!


----------



## westcobbdog

great win last night vs the evil empire called bama.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs. ......


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

Ready for some kind of football. Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs!



east.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches

The SEC eastern teams should form their own conference and call it Beast Conference! 

BEAST! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in the Beast.


----------



## brownceluse

I stand corrected! Go East Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Be in Georgia in 3 days.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs 

Wave, holler, blow your horn as you go by Charlie


----------



## KyDawg

Will do, it will bout 4 am. I will holler Go Dawgs out the window,


----------



## KyDawg

Night all you Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

That will be fine Charlie. ....... 

GO DAWGS


----------



## Silver Britches

They don't call it the Southeastern Conference for nothing!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

The west is the best











at talking


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go dawgs and trollzzzzzz


----------



## KyDawg

Hey 6. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on 50,000th post.


----------



## riprap

Dawgs getting ready for blizzard '15.


----------



## riprap

Might need to go to Dairy Queen to find one.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Might need to go to Dairy Queen to find one.



I hope you are right Rip, I will be coming thru Atlanta around 9am tomorrow.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs  traveling. .......

Be careful Charlie. ........ you will know you are close to my house when you cross over the Tenn. River at nick a jack lake.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> I hope you are right Rip, I will be coming thru Atlanta around 9am tomorrow.



You might want to plan your day around traffic. I-75 will be slammed at 8am around Kennesaw to Atlanta even if it was sunny. If I couldn't get through there around 6am I would wait until after 10am.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs be safe Charlie. I know how you are in Atlanta traffic....


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs from Utah!! 

Charlie come on out here... No traffic to deal with unless you hit an antelope or mule deer..


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs be safe Charlie. I know how you are in Atlanta traffic....



I thought those people down there liked my driving, they were all blowing their horns and giving me that funny Atlanta wave.


----------



## KyDawg

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs from Utah!!
> 
> Charlie come on out here... No traffic to deal with unless you hit an antelope or mule deer..



The wife and I have been trying to take that trip for years. We are getting one planned out right now. Sure is some beautiful country out there.


----------



## Matthew6

Charlie, Id stop up in Cartersville ga and eat breakfast and then hit 75 south about 930 am if I were you. That will give you time to get south and out of the winter weather storm warning area in time. All the schools in northwest ga and metro atl are closed tomorrow, and maybe some people will stay out of atl and not work. But at 8am it might be heavy. i conduct all my business in atl with a strict 10 am - 2 pm window, and that 2 pm im out of town past marietta going home. Be careful and have a nice trip.


----------



## Silver Britches

Go you traveling Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Go dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

GO YOU LATE NIGHT DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs traveling back to Georgia. ......... safe trip Charlie


----------



## Browning Slayer

KyDawg said:


> The wife and I have been trying to take that trip for years. We are getting one planned out right now. Sure is some beautiful country out there.




Come on out Charlie! I have a spare room for ya and the wife! I'll be happy to show you around.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go dog fans in utah murdering innocent elk and alligators.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs. ....


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> go dog fans in utah murdering innocent elk and alligators.



Going to be Rabbits this weekend!!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs in 8" of snow!!!!!!!!! Getting ready to go to work!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Going to be Rabbits this weekend!!
> 
> Go Dawgs!



 go dawgs


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Go dawgs uga basketball is doing pretty well and kinda old news now but the baseball team won the series against fsu


----------



## riprap

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> Go dawgs uga basketball is doing pretty well and kinda old news now but the baseball team won the series against fsu



Is JW playing this year? Thought I saw one time where he liked baseball more than football.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! !


----------



## Silver Britches

Have a safe and great weekend, brothers! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## riprap

Ryan Seacrest is a well spoken wealthy Dawg!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs from a wet South Georgia.


----------



## Silver Britches

GO RAINY NIGHT DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs. ..... 

Glad to see you made it south Charlie


----------



## elfiii

Is it football season yet?

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

elfiii said:


> Is it football season yet?
> 
> Go Dawgs!



Watch some Dawgs' baseball, elfiii!

Watch Georgia at Georgia Southern at this link http://espn.go.com/watchespn/player/_/id/2349867/

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs! Back in the Bluegrass.


----------



## Silver Britches

Chris Conley is a DGD!

Picked up a nice verbal commit today as well! http://recruiting.blog.ajc.com/2015/03/02/darion-anderson-uga-beats-cincy-for-speedy-wr/

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS! 


BEAT KENTUCKY!


----------



## riprap

Silver Britches said:


> GO DAWGS!
> 
> 
> BEAT KENTUCKY!



Hanging in there.


----------



## KyDawg

They will lose by double digits.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Tied at the half.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Tied at the half.



They will lose by double digits.


----------



## Matthew6

i dont like basketball, but i watched the dogs play a bit last night.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Great day to be a Dawg!!


----------



## riprap

Almost did it. Tough to play in the East.


----------



## KyDawg

I would like to see Coach Fox play with UK type talent. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs! Odell don't like ice storms.


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs. ...... riding the storm out!!


----------



## Silver Britches

Thomas Brown and Chuck Dowdle Interview
http://www.georgiadogs.com/collegesportslive/?media=490663

GO DAWGS!


----------



## riprap

How did we end up with Chuck Dowdle? When you thought it couldn't get any worse after Loran.


----------



## Silver Britches

riprap said:


> How did we end up with Chuck Dowdle? When you thought it couldn't get any worse after Loran.



Rip, you never listen to any Dawgs' games on the radio or watch Richt's coaches show on Sundays? Chuck has been at Georgia a few years now and I actually don't mind him. Loran, on the other hand, would definitely get on your nerves! Always sounded like he was extremely sleepy to me.


----------



## KyDawg

What'd you got Rip?


----------



## riprap

Silver Britches said:


> Rip, you never listen to any Dawgs' games on the radio or watch Richt's coaches show on Sundays? Chuck has been at Georgia a few years now and I actually don't mind him. Loran, on the other hand, would definitely get on your nerves! Always sounded like he was extremely sleepy to me.



I always pictured Loran on the sidelines wearing one of those caps with two cans on top. I know Chuck is a long time dawg but his voice gets on my nerves. I didn't care for him on wsb tv.


----------



## KyDawg

Munson's shoes are impossible to fill.


----------



## Browning Slayer

KyDawg said:


> Munson's shoes are impossible to fill.



So TRUE!!

Go DAWGS!


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Munson's shoes are impossible to fill.



I liked Scott Howard in his supporting cast role. What I like about the old school guys is that they actually realize you are listening to the radio and not watching it with them. No detail these days. I thought our guys were bad until I listen to the tech announcers.

Chuck does a nice job, just don't care for his voice. Sounds like goofy.


----------



## Silver Britches

riprap said:


> I liked Scott Howard in his supporting cast role. What I like about the old school guys is that they actually realize you are listening to the radio and not watching it with them. No detail these days. I thought our guys were bad until I listen to the tech announcers.
> 
> Chuck does a nice job, just don't care for his voice. Sounds like goofy.



Scott Howard is a trip! Joker pulls for the Dawgs like Larry would. He really gets into it and I like that. Yes, Chuck does sound a little like Goofy.


----------



## KyDawg

Munson would tell you the score every three minutes. You can tune into some guys and have to wait until a commercial break to hopefully get the score.


----------



## Matthew6

Hey charlie.  You getting snowed up there. Go dogs and rtr.


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew6 said:


> Hey charlie.  You getting snowed up there. Go dogs and rtr.



Snow and ice, stuck in my house right now. Did get out and feed Odell.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Evening Jeff. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

GO FRIDAY NIGHT DAWGS AND TROLLS!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Evening Charlie and Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Been awhile !!  Go Trollzzzzzzzzz !!!


----------



## John Cooper

Saturday morning Go Dawgs. ......

Of course I am working Saturday as usual. ......


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! !


----------



## Silver Britches

GO SATURDAY NIGHT DAWGS AND TROLLS!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, lot of snow melted up here today. It was good to see the grass again.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Hey Jeff, you come and go so fast, don't get to talk to you much. I miss the old days on here when it was hopping every night.


----------



## brownceluse

I know Charlie work has me consumed most of the time. I'm trying to balance my family time and work. By the time I get home from work i dont want to see a computer most of the time. I try to make sure and at least give a Go Dawgs when I can! GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Bethlehem Georgia.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Go dawgs


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, felt like spring today.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, spring is near.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go DAWGS


----------



## Old Winchesters

Ready for some spring ball,,, Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

It's great to be a Georgia Bulldawg.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Might be in Atlanta this Friday, If so it I will probably eat at Boudreaux's.


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs charlie.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Might be in Atlanta this Friday, If so it I will probably eat at Boudreaux's.



Crappie's tearing it up. Need to fish Saturday and eat Waffle House Sat. eve.


----------



## brownceluse

Go you hairy dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches

I am committed to the G! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## riprap

I hated I missed Obama at GT yesterday. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs from Utah!!!


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> I hated I missed Obama at GT yesterday. Go Dawgs!



I missed it too, who won?


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> I missed it too, who won?



Everybody lost. I heard he said they were in the mix this year though!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs


----------



## elfiii

Turkey season is coming.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

The Turkeys up here are already practicing how not to be seen.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs.


----------



## Silver Britches

Have a safe and awesome weekend, guys!  

GOOOOOOOOO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6

go obama dogs.


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew6 said:


> go obama dogs.



Both of them


----------



## Silver Britches

GO YOU CHICKEN LIVER EATING DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go DAWGS!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs cleaning crappie.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew6 said:


> go dogs cleaning crappie.



How did they get dirty?


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

Go you Hairy Dawgs.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches

I sure hope we have some reliable babysitters to watch over the football team during this pre-season! I'm always a little nervous visiting the Athens newspaper site during these times! 

STAY OUTTA TROUBLE AND...

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs


----------



## Matthew6

what does a divorce in ga, a tornado in kansas, and hurricane in Florida have in common?

Somebody is fixin to lose them a trailer. 

Go Dogs


----------



## Silver Britches

Matthew6 said:


> what does a divorce in ga, a tornado in kansas, and hurricane in Florida have in common?
> 
> Somebody is fixin to lose them a trailer.
> 
> Go Dogs



That was drier than that cornbread I made last night, Motel 6!  

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6

Silver Britches said:


> That was drier than that cornbread I made last night, Motel 6!
> 
> GO DAWGS!



i agree.


----------



## KyDawg

6 you need to be on stage.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Afternoon Jeff. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

Man at all the pollen! Took me a few minutes to realize that the green cat meowing at me this morning was actually my cat! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Go dawgs actually sitting here watching a dvr'd belk bowl waiting on the Hawks to start


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Lot of DGD's in here.


----------



## Matthew6

Silver Britches said:


> Man at all the pollen! Took me a few minutes to realize that the green cat meowing at me this morning was actually my cat!
> 
> GO DAWGS!




go dogzzzzzz and green catzzzzz


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on a beautiful day in the Bluegrass.


----------



## KyDawg

Might have to take Odell fishing today.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

If Malcolm Mitchell can stay healthy and park or ramsey can pass to complement our rb core were gonna be strong next year. Is it really just march? Go dawgs football withdrawals hitting hard tonight


----------



## riprap

Bobo is missing out on some fine crappie fishing.


----------



## Silver Britches

WOW! I think Dawgs' baseball has hit rock bottom! Mercer flat out blasted us today 16-4 to improve their record to 12-11 on the year! Dawgs fall to 12-9.  

But hey, the football team has Nick Chubb! If Nick Chubb played baseball for us we'd be undefeated and beating everyone by at least 20 runs a game.

Nick Chubb is a beast, mayne! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, I just hope we have a good QB that wont lose games for us.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

It is a good day to be a Georgia Bulldawg.


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS!  Beat Michigan State in the NCAA basketball tournament!


----------



## KyDawg

Silver Britches said:


> GO DAWGS!  Beat Michigan State in the NCAA basketball tournament!



If they have everybody back it could happen.


----------



## KyDawg

Just wished I could watch a BB game.


----------



## Silver Britches

KyDawg said:


> If they have everybody back it could happen.



Not sure who we will be missing, but I agree, we're a pretty good team when healthy.



KyDawg said:


> Just wished I could watch a BB game.



How come you can't watch them?

Try this link once the game starts. http://www.ncaa.com/march-madness-live/game/223?hpt=mml_intbrack_pop_live&iid=mml2015_bracket_popup


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs


----------



## Matthew6

go dawgs today in their bball game.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Inaha Georgia.


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Georgia needs to put their BB team on the shelf until they can figure out how to keep some of the talent down there in State. They are competing in the Kentucky Derby with Shetland ponies.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

G-Day just around the corner,


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs now that silly BB season is out of the way.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches

Dawgs' Spring Practice 3/21

Got a good laugh at the pic and comment by Peter Rutkowski on pic 7! 

Dawgs looking fit! Get after it and...

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Neat pictures Silver. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS!  
GO DAWGS! 
GO DAWGS! 
GO DAWGS! 
GO DAWGS! 
GO DAWGS! 
GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

Silver Britches said:


> GO DAWGS!
> GO DAWGS!
> GO DAWGS!
> GO DAWGS!
> GO DAWGS!
> GO DAWGS!
> GO DAWGS!



great post.


----------



## KyDawg

6 finally found an avy that suits him to a T.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go DAWGS


----------



## Silver Britches

KyDawg said:


> 6 finally found an avy that suits him to a T.



Yep! A big mouth holdin' a largemouth! 

GOOOOOOOOOO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6

Silver Britches said:


> Yep! A big mouth holdin' a largemouth!
> 
> GOOOOOOOOOO DAWGS!



Roll Tide


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

Ready for some football! 

BEAST BULLDOGS!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Just would love to see us win all the games that we are favored in and maybe one that we are not.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Just would love to see us win all the games that we are favored in and maybe one that we are not.



Under CMR, besides the Joe Cox year, we have proven we can get beat by the worst and hang with the best.


----------



## KyDawg

Hey Rip did you get our boar fixed yet?


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Hey Rip did you get our boar fixed yet?



Yep. Got it going again. Ready for you to come on down for a non chicken liver (or any bait with blood) fishing trip.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Yep. Got it going again. Ready for you to come on down for a non chicken liver (or any bait with blood) fishing trip.



I think you are limiting our ability to catch catfish, but as long as we fish in the east I am good with it.


----------



## elfiii

KyDawg said:


> I think you are limiting our ability to catch catfish, but as long as we fish in the east I am good with it.



East catfish dominate the West.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

elfiii said:


> East catfish dominate the West.
> 
> Go Dawgs!



Nothing but small carp in the west.
Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Happy Friday and Go DAWGS from Utah!


----------



## Silver Britches

Have a good one, fellas!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6

so, is Michel hurt?


----------



## Silver Britches

Matthew6 said:


> so, is Michel hurt?



Yes, Flyguy2stackz is hurt again, but it doesn't appear very serious.



> He’ll probably miss the rest of the spring,” Richt said. He should be fine in a matter of weeks.


 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, we are undefeated this year. There is a team at the top of the West that cant say that.


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

Chubb highlights against Auburn last year. 



GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Could watch that all night. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Don't yall wish we had Taylor and Wiggins back? NOT. Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Be glad when the BB season is over, so we can get back to a real sport. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

I could prolly watch BB if they would let them play. Tried to watch some of the last half of the Louisville game today. There was like 9 minutes left in the game, 15 minutes later there  were 8 minutes left. They must get 20 timeouts per team per game.


----------



## KyDawg

Watching Odell chew a bone is more exciting.


----------



## KyDawg

Odell don't like BB either.


----------



## KyDawg

He broke up a neighborhood kids game one time. He bit the ball and all the air went out of it. Game over.


----------



## riprap

The west is not having much luck with the East criminals.


----------



## Old Winchesters

After the UGA practices this week no women were abused and everybody still had their wallet.... It's great to be a Georgia Bulldog!


----------



## Silver Britches

The forum's on fire tonight! And it's not even football season!  

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches

Old Winchesters said:


> After the UGA practices this week no women were abused and everybody still had their wallet.... It's great to be a Georgia Bulldog!





GOOOOOOOOOOOO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Everyday is a great day to be a Georgia BullDawg.


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

This may be my last day here. Go Dawgs my brothers... About to crank it up in here...


----------



## KyDawg

I just told everybody that our doors are always open, and always have been. This has never been an official thread and the rules that govern posting in them do not apply here. Epcept for the regular forum rules.


----------



## KyDawg

Don't get gone Jeff, we would not last 3 months with out you.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs standing up for the Brand.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Silver Britches

United we stand! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

It's time to tip the scales! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. Give us a great season.


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs I feel like I say what ever i want in this thread and get away with it!


----------



## KyDawg

We like to talk about the East in here, not our weak sister.


----------



## brownceluse

There is a lot of PRIDE in the west for sho..... Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Hello East Dawgs and bye bye west! Somebody's pocket is not getting padded and the real tide is coming to light.


----------



## Silver Britches

riprap said:


> Hello East Dawgs and bye bye west! Somebody's pocket is not getting padded and the real tide is coming to light.



Now that the Tuscaloosa police department has Auburn grads working in the department, we're one step closer to being on a level playing field in the SEC. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! !!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Most Bama fans have no idea what being a Bulldawg means. They can have all their championships, even the ones they got from Good Housekeeping and the Reader's Digest. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

Spring game isn't far off, boys! Can't wait to see them boys get after it!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6

Hey Charlie, Im driving thru the MON


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew6 said:


> Hey Charlie, Im driving thru the MON



If you see Quack, tell him I said duh huh.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Go dawgs


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

I need to stay in here where it is safe. But I wont.


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs! Why do people hate where they live? Didn't know there was a wall around Georgia.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> If you see Quack, tell him I said duh huh.



I saw him Charlie. I was just outside of Tifton (which is a beautiful town). He was , and was playing twista with some messicans in a laundromat parking lot by the cafe I had lunch at.


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew6 said:


> I saw him Charlie. I was just outside of Tifton (which is a beautiful town). He was , and was playing twista with some messicans in a laundromat parking lot by the cafe I had lunch at.



Quack is a wild and crazy guy.


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Matthew6

fish hawk said:


> Go Dawgs!!!



is that the 6 lb crappie i heard about


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs catching a lot of crappie.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Deepstep.


----------



## fish hawk

Matthew6 said:


> is that the 6 lb crappie i heard about


5 3/4 lbs but I like to round up to a good,solid,even #
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs fixin to get some rough weather.


----------



## fish hawk

Hunker Down Bo$$


----------



## Matthew6

fish hawk be doin the crappie selfie


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs catching a lot of crappie.



SW winds tomorrow and front coming in. West Point here I come.


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

Go East Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Darien Ga.


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Been awhile ;  BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ !!!


----------



## westcobbdog

Go Diamond Dawgs and congrats to CMR for landing a commitment the big OT who is the #9 player in Ga. for his upcoming Senior season. We don't have to offer 8th graders like Superior!


----------



## Matthew6

Hooked On Quack said:


> Been awhile ;  BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ !!!



so I see youre back from the twista tournament in Tifton.    (obligatory go dawgzzzz.).


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

westcobbdog said:


> Go Diamond Dawgs and congrats to CMR for landing a commitment the big OT who is the #9 player in Ga. for his upcoming Senior season. We don't have to offer 8th graders like Superior!



Yes, sir! Just posted a thread with video on EJ Price. Dude is huge! Seems pretty excited about being a Dawg, too! Let's hope he sticks.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Is a great day to be a Bulldawg.


----------



## brownceluse

I'm hearing some bombshell news is about to break out of T town... Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Matthew6

front row seat at Disney Hollywood studio Phantasmic Laser show about to start. Go Dawgs and rtr.


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Silver Britches

Matthew6 said:


> front row seat at Disney Hollywood studio Phantasmic Laser show about to start. Go Dawgs and rtr.



Watch your eyes! ODR might be working one of them lasers! 

Have fun, man. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> I'm hearing some bombshell news is about to break out of T town... Go Dawgs!!



Thought everything was pretty much leveled in the last week. Saban probably will announce that nobody has been arrested in the last 48 hours.


----------



## Matthew6

Silver Britches said:


> Watch your eyes! ODR might be working one of them lasers!
> 
> Have fun, man.
> 
> GO DAWGS!



mickey blew the place up. 15 hours chasing 2 boys Im wiped. Good night doggieszzzzzzz.


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Matthew6 said:


> mickey blew the place up. 15 hours chasing 2 boys Im wiped. Good night doggieszzzzzzz.



That place is the devil... I'm so glad my kids would rather go to the beach now. It's fun watching them have fun when they were little. Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

BZZZZZZZZZZZ lil doggies.


----------



## Silver Britches

Have a great weekend and Happy Easter Sunday, my brothers! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> That place is the devil... I'm so glad my kids would rather go to the beach now. It's fun watching them have fun when they were little. Go Dawgs!!



it is finally over.   Heading back through the MON tomorrow, and back to gods country in north ga. Hopefully I wont run into Quack misbehaving in public this time.   (go dogs).


----------



## riprap

Saw a crimson Chevy truck yesterday with ua  on his Georgia  license plate and a duke flag on the drivers window.  Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! Happy Easter!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Happy Easter Dawgs. Now get out there and find them eggs.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go DAWGS & happy Easter!!


----------



## KyDawg

Odell ate the Easter Eggs.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

We're on the downhill side. 5 months to go before kickoff. Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! !!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

elfiii said:


> We're on the downhill side. 5 months to go before kickoff. Go Dawgs!



WooHOO!!  

Go Dawgs from Utah!


----------



## Matthew6

back from the mon. no new reports on quack. (obligatory every 3 rd post go dogs).


----------



## brownceluse

Welcome back to the greatest state in the south 6! Anytime we go we always stop in Gville and use the bathroom! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

5 months seem like a year.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales

GO DAWGS from Boardtown Rd.up in God's country


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs 

G day game coming up...... who all is going?


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs I'll be there what about you John?


----------



## KyDawg

When is the Spring game?


----------



## brownceluse

This Saturday and Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Yep we will be there....... going to the NMRA races at Commerce and the G day game .......


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs getting ready for G-Day. Wish I could be there.


----------



## Browning Slayer

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs getting ready for G-Day. Wish I could be there.



Me too Brother!

Go Dawgs from Utah!


----------



## elfiii

Hope we solve our QB problem this Saturday.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs for the lasting impression the 1980 Dawgs left on the college football world.  Nobody can forget.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Odell still in the Dawg house for his Easter shenanigans.


----------



## KyDawg

All he got tonight was dry food.


----------



## John Cooper

But Charlie O'Dell is a DGD.......lol

Go Dawgs


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! !!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

^^^^

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

This will get you in the Football mood


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

Good video to watch on Jake Ganus. http://www.georgiadogs.com/sports/m-footbl/spec-rel/040915aad.html

GOOOOOOOOOOOO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

Have a great weekend, dudes! Y'all don't forget the G-Day game is tomorrow at 2.  http://www.georgiadogs.com/gday/

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

We will be there!!!!!!!!!

Go Dawgs !


----------



## KyDawg

Does anyone know if the G-Day game is on TV anywhere?


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs wanting to see some Georgia football.


----------



## brownceluse

It will be on ESPN Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Matthew6

go dogz..maybe yall will find a q back. hope hes not a thug like the one they had at fsu


----------



## Silver Britches

brownceluse said:


> It will be on ESPN Go Dawgs!!



Depending on your service provider, you can also watch it Online at this link: http://espn.go.com/watchespn/index/_/id/2417498/SEC-Spring-Football:-Georgia

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Thanks Silver, ESPN is not carrying it up here.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Go dawgs


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Here you go Charlie you have to watch it online live http://www.sicemdawgs.com/2015/04/2...campaign=Feed:+sicemdawgscom+(Sicemdawgs.com)


----------



## Matthew6

good luck to the dogs. hope they win their spring game today


----------



## John Cooper

Whew..... we left at the beginning of the forth quarter. ...man it was sweet to be with like minded folks......lol......


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Go dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

Heard McKinzie pulled a hamstring. We don't need to lose him.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs it looked like Mitchell hurt his shoulder to..


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs good pic John!


----------



## Silver Britches

I was here! You were too! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! 

Got better pics on the camera. That was with the phone......lol


----------



## westcobbdog

Go Dogs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rebel Yell

It's been 2 years, 3 months, and 6 days since an SEC team has won a National Championship.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

It has only been 3 months since FSU had a thug as a QB.


----------



## greene_dawg

KyDawg said:


> It has only been 3 months since FSU had a thug as a QB.





But their fans continue to show their colors.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs they tell us we're irrelevant but we are in their heads constantly!!!


----------



## riprap

Reminds me of last GT spring game...


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

Seems them other fans are more concerned about Georgia than their own team. They know more about us than us! How 'bout them closet Dawgs! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Been 3 months and 11 day since Oregon run FSU out of the Stadium


----------



## Silver Britches

KyDawg said:


> Been 3 months and 11 day since Oregon run FSU out of the Stadium



  You tell 'em, bud!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Been 3 months and 11 day since Oregon run FSU out of the Stadium


the thug got ran out of the house that day.


----------



## fish hawk

KyDawg said:


> Been 3 months and 11 day since Oregon run FSU out of the Stadium



Lol............Got run off the field by a bunch of tiny tots!!!
Go Dawgs


----------



## Rebel Yell

Silver Britches said:


> Seems them other fans are more concerned about Georgia than their own team. They know more about us than us! How 'bout them closet Dawgs!
> 
> GO DAWGS!



This reminder is brought to you courtesy of your fellow Dawg fans who feel the need to hijack every FSU thread....

It's been 2 years, 3 months, and 1 week since an SEC team has won a National Championship.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Kinda like hijacking an empty beer truck.


----------



## KyDawg

I don't understand why people come into a forum, that is predominantly a Georgia forum and belittle fans of that school. Go to a forum in Tallahassee and the people there love their team and see no wrong in it just like the Georgia fans. Go to an Alabama Forum and you see the same thing. Heck go to a Tennessee forum and you would have thought they won the NC last year. Personally I don't go over to them and berate their fans for it.


----------



## Rebel Yell

KyDawg said:


> I don't understand why people come into a forum, that is predominantly a Georgia forum and belittle fans of that school. Go to a forum in Tallahassee and the people there love their team and see no wrong in it just like the Georgia fans. Go to an Alabama Forum and you see the same thing. Heck go to a Tennessee forum and you would have thought they won the NC last year. Personally I don't go over to them and berate their fans for it.



I give the Dawg fans a hard time, but I try not to belittle anyone, personally.  There's a couple of members here that like to troll and hijack anything FSU related, and many threads that aren't FSU related.  You can thank them for the friendly reminders.

On a side note, one of them isn't sure if he's a UGA fan or Bama fan.  That's why these posts are not centered on UGA.


----------



## KyDawg

So I could go into a forum that was predominantly Seminoles, brag on Georgia and not expect the same reaction.


----------



## Matthew6

Go Dawgs.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## maker4life

Fire Mark Richt!!


----------



## brownceluse

maker4life said:


> I need attention!!




Go Dawgs!!!  Fixed it for ya cuz...


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> I don't understand why people come into a forum, that is predominantly a Georgia forum and belittle fans of that school. Go to a forum in Tallahassee and the people there love their team and see no wrong in it just like the Georgia fans. Go to an Alabama Forum and you see the same thing. Heck go to a Tennessee forum and you would have thought they won the NC last year. Personally I don't go over to them and berate their fans for it.



It happened when the tide was rolling too. They come on here knowing the rules of the forum. They can get by with bashing the Dawgs and realize that some Dawgs can't retaliate like they want.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## maker4life

brownceluse said:


> my panties are getting tight.



10-4


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs from UTAH!

Auburn Sux, FSU Sux and Winston is a Thug!


----------



## Rebel Yell

KyDawg said:


> So I could go into a forum that was predominantly Seminoles, brag on Georgia and not expect the same reaction.



This IS the reaction.  

Go into any thread concerning FSU and look for yourself.

I'm not ODR or SouthGADawg, I'm not gonna cry to a mod or have a complete meltdown.  I'm just gonna enjoy doing it right back.


----------



## Rebel Yell

It's been 2 years, 3 months, 1 week, and 1 day since an SEC team has won a National Championship.


----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## brownceluse

maker4life said:


> I don't always get on the internet but when I do I feel like Hulk Hogan or Rick Flair






Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs!



Dang Brown, you nailed it.


----------



## KyDawg

Georgia Bulldawgs, the finest people on the planet.


----------



## maker4life

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs!



Awwwwwwee....I think she got her feelings hurt.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs! Teams like bama and fsu get to make it to the playoffs with no injuries with a soft west and acc schedule. The EAST IS tough!


----------



## KyDawg

Are you forgetting about that ACC powerhouse Louisville Rip?


----------



## riprap

I don't think they are in the MIX yet.


----------



## brownceluse

maker4life said:


> Awwwwwwee....I frequent rest stop bathrooms.[/QUOTE]
> 
> ..... Go Dawgs!!


----------



## maker4life

brownceluse said:


> maker4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awwwwwwee....I frequent rest stop bathrooms.[/QUOTE]
> 
> ..... Go Dawgs!!
Click to expand...


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

This thread needed a good troll, the last one it had was me.


----------



## KyDawg

I wuz a Dawg though.


----------



## KyDawg

Use to get pretty lively in here.


----------



## KyDawg

Then we had a disagreement at Boudreaux's.


----------



## KyDawg

Even scared Odell when I came back and told him about it.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk

Morning Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Rebel Yell

It's been 2 years, 3 months, 1 week, and 2 days since an SEC team has won a National Championship.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs Boiz!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Nitram4891

We run this state.... bzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Go jackets


----------



## brownceluse

We run this thread! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> We run this thread! Go Dawgs!!



And a good thread it is. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rebel Yell

brownceluse said:


> We run this thread! Go Dawgs!!



Too bad they don't give out trophies for running threads.

ETA:  UGA fans finally have something for the old trophy case...


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> We run this thread! Go Dawgs!!



And a good thread it is. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

KyDawg said:


> And a good thread it is. Go Dawgs!



Even has a 5 star rating! Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

The rebel yell is hurting my ears.


----------



## brownceluse

Rebel Yell said:


> Too bad they don't give out trophies for running threads.
> 
> ETA:  UGA fans finally have something for the old trophy case...


Go Dawgs!!


 Link deleted- all video's must be embedded.


----------



## Rebel Yell

riprap said:


> The rebel yell is hurting my ears.



Earmuffs.



 GIFSoup


----------



## Browning Slayer

riprap said:


> The rebel yell is hurting my ears.



And eyes! Go Dawgs!



Rebel Yell said:


> Earmuffs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GIFSoup


----------



## Rebel Yell

Browning Slayer said:


> And eyes! Go Dawgs!



I hope you got a peek at the other thread that I popped on the hand for.  I'd hate to get popped for nothing.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Rebel Yell said:


> I hope you got a peek at the other thread that I popped on the hand for.  I'd hate to get popped for nothing.



That'll teach you to act like a Thug! 

Yeah, I saw it.. 

Go DAWGS!


----------



## Rebel Yell

Browning Slayer said:


> That'll teach you to act like a Thug!
> 
> Yeah, I saw it..
> 
> Go DAWGS!



I figured y'all would get a good laugh out of it.  Of course, last guy I thought would get a laugh out something like that, he threatened to contact his attorney.


----------



## brownceluse

Gilbert and Montlick Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go you hairy Dawgs!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## maker4life

I see the dogs are the favorites to make the Dollar General bowl. Things are looking up for up you guys!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rebel Yell

It's been 2 years, 3 months, 1 week, and 3 days since an SEC team has won a National Championship.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

The East gonna be tougher this year. UK will be better, UF will be better, and ut is back. Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

Have a great weekend, dudes! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

I see we lost another member! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> I see we lost another member! Go Dawgs!!



I thought it was quiet. The YELLing was getting bad.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> I thought it was quiet. The YELLing was getting bad.


Yeller is an ugly color!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, lets lock this one down before Labor day.


----------



## brownceluse

Going to be hard to lock down with one of the trolls banned... Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go dawgs.


----------



## Matthew6

go dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

6 is next.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> 6 is next.



 Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Smithville N.C. That  where I spent the night 45 year ago today.


----------



## KyDawg

We were on our way to Jekyll Island, but only had $18 in my pocket when we got there. We went into a restaurant and looked at the prices on the menu. Didn't take me long to realize I couldn't afford a salad and a glass of water. I told the wife to get up and act like she was going to the bathroom, and that I would wait a few minutes and do the same. We got out side and was laughing about how we had snuck out of their. That worked pretty good until we got to the car and realized we had left the keys on the table with a half eaten bowl of their appetizers. I think I told them that the wife had an allergic reaction to the food.


----------



## KyDawg

We had enough money to get to Moultrie where my Dad "loaned" me enough money to get back to Virginia, where we were living at the time.


----------



## KyDawg

We did get to experience the free tour of the Okefenokee as we went through Waycross. Was not much of a tour but we did get to climb up on that wooden tower they had and see a lot of the swamp.


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs......Who's next after 6?


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! 

Sure is quite around here......


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches

kydawg said:


> 6 is next.





Charlie wasn't playing around! Motel6 had his light turned off! 


GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs and Go Charlie!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Ban all the Bammers!!! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches

6 did not deserve to go out like this! All he said was that Ray Goff was a much better coach than Richt! 

I'm going to see if I can bribe Charlie with some fried chicken livers to get 6 back!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Lol...... go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Silver Britches said:


> 6 did not deserve to go out like this! All he said was that Ray Goff was a much better coach than Richt!
> 
> I'm going to see if I can bribe Charlie with some fried chicken livers to get 6 back!
> 
> GO DAWGS!



No need to waste your time... Go Dawgs and Ban all the Bammers!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

You banned them all yet? Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Dawgs gonna get respect!


----------



## brownceluse

Go DAwgs!!!


----------



## Matthew6

Go dogzzzzz and roll tide.


----------



## brownceluse

Matthew6 said:


> Go dogzzzzz and roll tide.



Charlie is after you!! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Silver Britches

Matthew6 said:


> Go dogzzzzz and roll tide.



 I see them chicken livers worked their magic on Charlie! 

You owe me Motel6! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## riprap

Charging Charlie  closing in like Richard  Petty waiting on somebody to make a mistake.


----------



## KyDawg

Gonna be a house cleaning.


----------



## brownceluse

Ban all the Bammers!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

That would be like shooting fish in a barrel Jeff. You know them west boys are pretty weak.


----------



## KyDawg

Wish we could play them west powerhouses like Auburn and Arkansas each week.


----------



## KyDawg

6 wont even take me fishing.


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs and trollzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## KyDawg

I don't really care for Carp anyway.


----------



## brownceluse

Nothing wrong with barrel fishing! Get rid of them! Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk

Ban them all and
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> 6 wont even take me fishing.



charlie, you need to stop down here one day and lets go sit under the sycamores with the crew.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Nitram4891

This thread sux


----------



## Nitram4891

just like UGA's crappy team


----------



## Nitram4891




----------



## Nitram4891

Go Jackets


----------



## Nitram4891




----------



## Matthew6




----------



## Nitram4891

Hey!

Go Jackets!


----------



## Nitram4891

Hey 6...finally two people in this thread with some sense.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Nitram4891 said:


> Hey 6...finally two people in this thread with some sense.



Let's make it 3... 

Charlie, I think you should delete Nitrams posts and give him points for typing around the censor with that GT crap.. 

And Nitram, pretty sad Tech actually modified their rings for beating UGA.. I guess it doesn't happen very often at all..

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Nitram4891

Browning Slayer said:


> Let's make it 3...
> 
> Charlie, I think you should delete Nitrams posts and give him points for typing around the censor with that GT crap..
> 
> And Nitram, pretty sad Tech actually modified their rings for beating UGA.. I guess it doesn't happen very often at all..
> 
> Go Dawgs!



It's our fight song.  It's been sang by many a fan, many a good Christian fan.  I understand why yall dwags might be a little sensitive to it though.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Nitram4891 said:


> It's our fight song.  It's been sang by many a fan, many a good Christian fan.  I understand why yall dwags might be a little sensitive to it though.



I understand... We beat up you Nerds all the time and once in a while you Nerds get a lucky shot.. 

Go Dawgs! Jackets sux!


----------



## Nitram4891




----------



## Nitram4891

"For the next 364 days, the state of Georgia belongs to the Yellow Jackets of Georgia Tech."


----------



## Nitram4891

221 days to go Dwags.


----------



## brownceluse

Ban him too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs trying to turkey hunt in the rain today.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs


----------



## Browning Slayer

brownceluse said:


> Ban him too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Go Dawgs!





Go Dawgs from Utah!!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Here is the campground. It needs mowing bad but cant do that till the rains starts. You can see the river in the back ground. It is raging right now.

photo.jpg


----------



## Silver Britches

Looks very peaceful there, Charlie. 

Nitram, y'all had a very good team last year and I imagine the team will be even better this year. When y'all all firing on all cylinders, y'all are scary good! Even though I hate Tech more than any team, I'll give you guys your props. I'm a college football fan and y'all were fun to watch last year.

With all that out of the way, I sure hope y'all loose every game this year! 




GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

Tech sucks!! Go Dawgs ban all tech fans but Quack!


----------



## John Cooper

Nice looking spot Charlie. .....

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Silver Britches said:


> Looks very peaceful there, Charlie.
> 
> Nitram, y'all had a very good team last year and I imagine the team will be even better this year. When y'all all firing on all cylinders, y'all are scary good! Even though I hate Tech more than any team, I'll give you guys your props. I'm a college football fan and y'all were fun to watch last year.
> 
> With all that out of the way, I sure hope y'all loose every game this year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GO DAWGS!



It would be peaceful, if them Turkeys would shut up and leave you alone.


----------



## Matthew6

Happy Roll Tide Tuesday to the lil puppies.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

KyDawg said:


> Here is the campground. It needs mowing bad but cant do that till the rains starts. You can see the river in the back ground. It is raging right now.
> 
> photo.jpg




Man that's a purtay spot Popzzzzzzz !!!





brownceluse said:


> Tech sucks!! Go Dawgs ban all tech fans but Quack!





Yeah me !!!   BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ !!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Morning Dawgs! Dang Charlie, looks like that river is about to spill over..


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Browning Slayer said:


> Morning Dawgs! Dang Charlie, looks like that river is about to spill over..



It will crest today and be out of the banks. It has been a wet spring here. Several places I wanted to hunt, that I cant even get to.


----------



## maker4life

Beautiful day here in South Ga. Go you stanky thug dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

maker4life said:


> Beautiful day here in South Ga. Go you stanky thug dawgs!!!



Wish I was down there. Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go DAWGS!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, the boys up here from Moultrie both killed nice birds. I aint fired a shot.


----------



## KyDawg

Go back to Moultrie Dawgs and let me kill one of them big old birds.


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Nitram4891

Kill a turkey Bo$$ and stop talking bout that no good football team from Athens!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs make sure you post a pic of your dead Thunder chicken Charlie!!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Here is a picture of the bird I got today Jeff.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs........


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs for those past members who have banned together. Just like the BB boom you will never be forgotten.


----------



## Matthew6

morning dogs.


----------



## Nitram4891

LoL


----------



## Nitram4891

dwags


----------



## Nitram4891

Go jackets!


----------



## Nitram4891




----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in down in Miller County.


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Barrow county!!


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs in down in Miller County.



go dogs in Budweiser county.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Stuggart Arkansas!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Jenkins Ga!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Deep Step Georgia.


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs in Suwanee, GA


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Heflin Alabama!!!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Go dawgs in hahira


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Bethlehem Ga!!


----------



## KyDawg

Wish I was in Hahira. Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs in Stapleton, Ga


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS! Up thar in Kentucky!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Wrens Ga!!


----------



## Matthew6

go dogzzzzz in the mon


----------



## Hooked On Quack

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs in Deep Step Georgia.









BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ !!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in McCrae Ga. Rips likes staying over there ever chance he gets.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs in McCrae Ga. Rips likes staying over there ever chance he gets.


They have some might odd hunting shows at their motels.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Campton Ga!


----------



## KyDawg

UT is back. Nashville news reported tonight that WR Von Pearson is suspected of being involved in some bad stuff.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Washington Ga!


----------



## Matthew6

fire mark richt.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Matthew6 said:


> fire mark richt.





and the water boy too.


----------



## fish hawk

Bama sux
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Matthew6

fish hawk said:


> Bama sux
> Go Dawgs!!!



thugdawg


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs Trolzzz!!!


----------



## Matthew6

go Dawgs drinkin beer on the corner of East Gallatin and James Lake Road.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs on banks of Rocky Comfort creek.... A little piece of paradise in the MON. Stop stalking Charlie 6....


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs on banks of Rocky Comfort creek.... A little piece of paradise in the MON. Stop stalking Charlie 6....


----------



## KyDawg

6 on the bad side of town.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> 6 on the bad side of town.


----------



## Matthew6

stop by charlie. me and the brothers are roasting a goat. Plenty of 40 oz OE to go round.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on the mountain.


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

A Sunday Go Dawgs, from Ky.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs working in the garden!!


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS!  Just chillin' on a Sunday!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Odell said to tell all yall dogs woof woof Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

Odell is a DGD!! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, bout time for Jeff to start a countdown.


----------



## Matthew6

go Dawgs and yes Ill have fries with that.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## AQuiverFull




----------



## Silver Britches

AQuiverFull said:


>



I approve! 


GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

The wife and I spent the afternoon in 10RC watching my grandson play baseball. We were both sitting in our Bulldawg chairs. Got a few boos and dirty looks.


----------



## brownceluse

Charlie and Mrs Linda always representing!! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Wildcat and voluntear country.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs in Wildcat and voluntear country.



vols suck. go dogs and rtr.


----------



## Browning Slayer

KyDawg said:


> The wife and I spent the afternoon in 10RC watching my grandson play baseball. We were both sitting in our Bulldawg chairs. Got a few boos and dirty looks.



You should have asked why they were booing, the Vols finally got to a bowl game last year.. 


Go Dawgs from Utah!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

Man, it felt nice outside today! Am I in Georgia or Canada? 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Nitram4891

lol at the dwags


----------



## Nitram4891




----------



## Matthew6

Silver Britches said:


> Man, it felt nice outside today! Am I in Georgia or Canada?
> 
> GO DAWGS!



canada. they dont play great football there either. Roll Thug Tide


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

6 don't know nothing bout Canada. CFL 6 CFL.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Woodhouse

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Welcome to the Granddaddy thread Woodhouse. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

I see a Techie lurking on here. Shoo, get out.


----------



## Woodhouse

KyDawg said:


> Welcome to the Granddaddy thread Woodhouse. Go Dawgs!



I do love me some Dawgs, with a few other teams contending for a close second.


----------



## elfiii

Nitram4891 said:


>



Look everybody, a cootie! ^

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go dawgs wishing it was jan, 2, 1980.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs wishing 6 would get a hobby.


----------



## Matthew6

go bammers pressuring washing the drive.


----------



## brownceluse

Charlie van him now! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Got my eye on him Jeff.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs Charlie it's time just get it done! At least give him a infraction...


----------



## Silver Britches

Welcome to the forums, Woodhouse! Glad you didn't go with Rebel Woodhouse! 



GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs starting to think Charlie isn't cut out for the moderating job... He just can't pull the trigger on a brother.. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs starting to think Charlie isn't cut out for the moderating job... He just can't pull the trigger on a brother.. Go Dawgs!



How bout I go down there and rough him up a little bit.


----------



## Silver Britches

KyDawg said:


> How bout I go down there and rough him up a little bit.



And bring Odell and let him get in on the action! 

You all have a great weekend. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Dahlonega, I will be down there in bout two weeks.


----------



## Matthew6

good irish pub there with great beer


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! The Libtards are taking over the down town area but the out skirts are still aight. Enjoy Charlie


----------



## Silver Britches

WOOF! WOOF! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs! The Libtards are taking over the down town area but the out skirts are still aight. Enjoy Charlie



I will wear a Ted Cruz tee shirt.


----------



## brownceluse

A lot of rainbow T shirts and flip flops wire around the mountain towns now. I hate to even go trout fishing anymore... Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> A lot of rainbow T shirts and flip flops wire around the mountain towns now. I hate to even go trout fishing anymore... Go Dawgs!



 And loud Harleys ruining the peaceful mountain experience.


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!
Auburn sux


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs refusing to coach the volsux.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> And loud Harleys ruining the peaceful mountain experience.



Hippies and Harleys. I don't own a motorcycle any longer, and my hair is bout an 1/8" long. Guess I will just show up as a Dawg with an NRA hat on.


----------



## KyDawg

GO Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs cutting grass and washing trailers in sowega.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs after a hard work out at the gym!! Also got a mess of hogs moved in behind the house!!! Me and the kids are going to have a fun summer!!


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs after a hard work out at the gym!! Also got a mess of hogs moved in behind the house!!! Me and the kids are going to have a fun summer!!



you makin bacon?


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

Matthew6 said:


> you makin bacon?



I will be.. Just dumped about 500 pounds of corn out about 60 yards from the back porch.. Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! !


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs shooting Hawgs off their back porch.


----------



## KyDawg

Jeff will have lots of Bacon and sausage.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! Turkey bacon for me Charlie I'll have to let the kids eat the real stuff..


----------



## KyDawg

I hate to here that Jeff.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Jeff will have lots of Bacon and sausage.



i like bacon


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse

I like chocolate covered bacon... Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs and love the bacon!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs and Go bacon!!


----------



## Silver Britches

Bacon Burgers rock! 



GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

Yes sah!!! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs. .....


----------



## brownceluse

I guess Charlie is still Turkey hunting! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

That' a fine looking meal Silver.


----------



## KyDawg

Didn't get to do any hunting this WE Jeff, I got all 3 grandkids for 3 or 4 days. I will take them in the morning to catch some Blue Gill though.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs for some fishing with the grand kids!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk

Mornin Dawgs and go!!!!
Gators sux.


----------



## elfiii

Silver Britches said:


> Bacon Burgers rock!
> 
> View attachment 834298
> 
> GO DAWGS!



Sho nuff and Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Afternoon Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches

Charlie must be tearing up the fish! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

Charlie needs to start banning some folk! Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Them grand kids got grand paw cleaning blue gill!!! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs in blue gill ga.


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!
Tennessee aint back,they suck!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

I say it's great to be a Georgia Bulldog! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Old Winchesters

Proud papa here - My son has been accepted to UGA's Terry School of Business and will transfer there in August.... Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Great news Winchester and go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Congrats Winchester and Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Hooked On Quack

pffffffffffffffffft driveby.. BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!
Tech sucks.


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs!

Tech sucks but not as bad as the Vols!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs and trolls.......


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## elfiii

Old Winchesters said:


> Proud papa here - My son has been accepted to UGA's Terry School of Business and will transfer there in August.... Go Dawgs!



Excellent and Go Dawgs!



Hooked On Quack said:


> pffffffffffffffffft driveby.. BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ





Matthew6 said:


> roll tide.



OK, who keeps letting the cooties in this thread?


----------



## KyDawg

My youngest Dawg.


IMG_0669.JPG


----------



## Hooked On Quack

fish hawk said:


> Go Dawgs!!!
> Tech sucks.





You Mama . . BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Nitram4891

elfiii said:


> Excellent and Go Dawgs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, who keeps letting the cooties in this thread?


----------



## Nitram4891

Yellooooooooooooo


----------



## Nitram4891

Jackets!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nitram4891

Yellooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Nitram4891

Jackets!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nitram4891

Yelllllllllllllllllllloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Nitram4891

Jackets!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nitram4891




----------



## Nitram4891

We run this state dwagies.


----------



## Matthew6

Nitram4891 said:


>



ouch


----------



## fish hawk

November 24, 2001 Atlanta, GA #19 Georgia 31 #21 Georgia Tech 17 
November 30, 2002 Athens, GA #5 Georgia 51 Georgia Tech 7 UGA 
November 29, 2003 Atlanta, GA #5 Georgia 34 Georgia Tech 17 UGA 
November 27, 2004 Athens, GA #8 Georgia 19 Georgia Tech 13 
November 26, 2005 Atlanta, GA #13 Georgia 14 #20 Georgia Tech 7 
November 25, 2006 Athens, GA Georgia 15 #16 Georgia Tech 12 
November 24, 2007 Atlanta, GA #6 Georgia 31 Georgia Tech 17 
November 29, 2008 Athens, GA #18 Georgia Tech 45 #13 Georgia 42 
November 28, 2009 Atlanta, GA Georgia 30 #7 Georgia Tech 24 
November 27, 2010 Athens, GA Georgia 42 Georgia Tech 34 
November 26, 2011 Atlanta, GA #13 Georgia 31 #25 Georgia Tech 17 
November 24, 2012 Athens, GA #3 Georgia 42 Georgia Tech 10 
November 30, 2013 Atlanta, GA Georgia 41 Georgia Tech 34 2 OT 
November 29, 2014 Athens, GA #16 Georgia Tech 30 #9 Georgia 24 OT
I guess 2 out of 14 aint bad?
Tech really does suck!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

fish hawk said:


> November 24, 2001 Atlanta, GA #19 Georgia 31 #21 Georgia Tech 17
> November 30, 2002 Athens, GA #5 Georgia 51 Georgia Tech 7 UGA
> November 29, 2003 Atlanta, GA #5 Georgia 34 Georgia Tech 17 UGA
> November 27, 2004 Athens, GA #8 Georgia 19 Georgia Tech 13
> November 26, 2005 Atlanta, GA #13 Georgia 14 #20 Georgia Tech 7
> November 25, 2006 Athens, GA Georgia 15 #16 Georgia Tech 12
> November 24, 2007 Atlanta, GA #6 Georgia 31 Georgia Tech 17
> *November 29, 2008 Athens, GA #18 Georgia Tech 45 #13 Georgia 42 *
> November 28, 2009 Atlanta, GA Georgia 30 #7 Georgia Tech 24
> November 27, 2010 Athens, GA Georgia 42 Georgia Tech 34
> November 26, 2011 Atlanta, GA #13 Georgia 31 #25 Georgia Tech 17
> November 24, 2012 Athens, GA #3 Georgia 42 Georgia Tech 10
> November 30, 2013 Atlanta, GA Georgia 41 Georgia Tech 34 2 OT
> *November 29, 2014 Athens, GA #16 Georgia Tech 30 #9 Georgia 24 OT *
> I guess 2 out of 14 aint bad?
> Tech really does suck!!!



Ouch... 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Browning Slayer said:


> Ouch...
> 
> Go Dawgs!



GT has the best excuses...I just don't watch college football anymore, It's harder to get in to Tech, we are your bosses, y'all should win with all your 5 stars...


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> GT has the best excuses...I just don't watch college football anymore, It's harder to get in to Tech, we are your bosses, y'all should win with all your 5 stars...



They get to come in here and troll bout once every 7 years. They don't even own a county much less the State.


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Cairo Ga.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Matthew6

dogs going.


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!!
Bama sux.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! ! ! ! !


----------



## KyDawg

6 the Alabama thread is still open, oh I forgot, nobody is ever in there. Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## KyDawg

Go you hairy Dawgs! How many days Jeff?


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Go dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

Bout got my Garden planted, now I need to do some serious fishing. Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

121 days Charlie!! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## westcobbdog

Dogs are close to landing big Rochester out of McEachern, a giant fast strong DL. Hunker Down.


----------



## brownceluse

Pruitt can duitt on the recruiting trail!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

We might get in the mix this year.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs in the mix!!!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6

happy friday pups.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs!

Happy Friday folks! You too Matt6..


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## brownceluse

120 days to kick off!!! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

That will be here before you know it. Go Dawgs.


----------



## riprap

Wait til next year!


----------



## Browning Slayer

riprap said:


> Wait til next year!



I'll still be a Dawg then too!


----------



## KyDawg

Here they got a mess in Atlanta today.


----------



## Browning Slayer

KyDawg said:


> Here they got a mess in Atlanta today.



They got a mess in Atlanta EVERYDAY... It's called Tech!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

Have a great weekend, dudes! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## brownceluse

120 more days gentlemen!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

I was hoping Jeff had lost that AVY. Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## elfiii

riprap said:


> Wait til next year!



This is next year.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

elfiii said:


> This is next year.
> 
> Go Dawgs!



Well, wait until the year after next. We are coming back and with all the freshmen we played this year, we will be in the mix soon.


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs next year.


----------



## KyDawg

I will be in North Georgia next weekend. If 6 don't but me a beer, he is history.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Almost down to 100 to go. Go Dawgs.


----------



## Matthew6

we gitin toe up charlie.


----------



## KyDawg

Save some for me 6. We will have one last beer together before you are gone.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Save some for me 6. We will have one last beer together before you are gone.



 Go Dawgs can't wait until he's gone......!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Yell when you go by Charlie! !!!!!!!!

Go Dawgs! ! ! ! !


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! ! ! !


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. Odell caught a snake today. Lucky for him it was a rat snake and not a King Cobra.


----------



## KyDawg

Odell just soon bite a snake as look at him.


----------



## KyDawg

He don't like coach Whips or Hook snakes though.


----------



## KyDawg

Don't care much for Gators, or Elephants, or Birds of prey either. He will snarl at anything orange.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! ! ! ! ! ! ! 

O'Dell is a DGD! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs!



and Florida sux.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Go dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on a beautiful Mother's day in the Bluegrass.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Don't care much for Gators, or Elephants, or Birds of prey either. He will snarl at anything orange.



Good to have around during hunting season.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs


----------



## Matthew6

godogs


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Ringold.


----------



## KyDawg

This one will be done by this weekend.


----------



## Silver Britches

Those temps are starting to rise out there boys. Had a squirrel turn on my water hose and drink from it today!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Getting dry here to Silver. Odell turned the water hose on himself.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Pffffffffffffffft...


BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ !!


----------



## KyDawg

Somebody swat the pesky bug.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs down in Ringold.



Heading up that way Friday weather permitting. Going to take the kids to lake Winnie.


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs on the Ga side of lake Seminole. Plenty of Dawgs down there!


----------



## riprap

The Dawgs have a dedicated fan base.


----------



## John Cooper

riprap said:


> Heading up that way Friday weather permitting. Going to take the kids to lake Winnie.



Spent many a summer day at lake Winnie ....... course that was several years ago.......lol

Go Dawgs! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Carnesville.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Homer Ga!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs knocking the thread out.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Demorest Ga!


----------



## KyDawg

Let's close this one before I head to Ga Friday.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Gum Log Ga!!


----------



## Matthew6

dogs are going in Sloppy creek ga.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Booger Mountain Ga!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down on Bridge creek in SOWEGA.


----------



## KyDawg

Odell howling back at the Coyotes.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Odell howling back at the Coyotes.



i need Odell to come run off some coyotes.


----------



## KyDawg

Odell just soon run a Coyote off as look at him.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Lathemtown Ga!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, getting packed up to go to Georgia.


----------



## brownceluse

Welcome back home Charlie! Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs from So. Walton county Fl.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

fish hawk said:


> Go Dawgs from So. Walton county Fl.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs one day closer to being in Georgia.


----------



## Browning Slayer

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs one day closer to being in Georgia.



Go Dawgs!

Safe travels Charlie!


----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in the North Georgia Mountains.


----------



## KyDawg

Got to close this one out before I leave though. Gonna need a little help though.


----------



## Matthew6

roll tidezzzzzz


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Jeff and I can close this one quick. We closed onein about an hour one time. Think we needed bout 500 post.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

UT is back, if you don't believe it, you should listen to the Sport Talk radio in Nashville. They are wondering who they will play in the SECCG.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Silver Britches

I say it's GREAT to be a Georgia Bulldog!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches

Dawgs got a fine 6-0 win over Tech the other night at Turner field! Gave up only one hit in the process!

Way to go Dawgs!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches

GO YOU SILVER BRITCHES!


----------



## Silver Britches

This is going to be our year!! I feel it, boys! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches

I bet the SEC West will be awful again this year. Those guys are always overrated! 

Alabama won't be fully recovered after that spanking that OSU gave them! Oscar Mayer and bunch put a good whoopin' on on that Tide hiney. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches

Yes, we ought to be one heck of a force this year! If our QB situation gets worked out pretty quick, which I think it will, look out! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches

Hope Charlie is snoring too loud right about now (1:31 AM) and bothering Odell outside with the noise! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches

Odell and Charlie are DGD! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches

Just wanted to do my part in helping knock this bad boy out! It's time for a fresh and new Go Dawgs thread! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches

Not long now, boys! She'll be history soon! Get the lock and key ready! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches

Hope y'all didn't mind me getting greedy up in here with all the posts! I'll leave y'all a few!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! ! ! ! !


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! ! !


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs. ...... helping shut this one down!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Dang yall wearing this one out. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

This one wont see Darkness.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> This one wont see Darkness.



nope. roll tide and godogs Charlie. And a PftttttttttBuzzzzz for Quack.


----------



## KyDawg

Quack not in here.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go DAWGS from Utah!


----------



## Matthew6

geaux dwags catching brown trout.


----------



## Silver Britches

This is post number 3,000 for me boys!  

Posting it in a GO DAWGS thread makes it even more special! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6

Silver Britches said:


> This is post number 3,000 for me boys!
> 
> Posting it in a GO DAWGS thread makes it even more special!
> 
> GO DAWGS!



only 3k


----------



## Silver Britches

Matthew6 said:


> only 3k



Yeah, I can't hang with most of y'all. You boys are pros at posting! 



GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches

Get the lock and key ready! This one is about to be locked away in GO DAWGS history!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs 999!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs 1000!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! ! ! ! !


----------



## Matthew6

Go Dogs


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!! Start another one Charlie!!!


----------



## Silver Britches

Somebody done lost the key to the lock! 

Once again...

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs let's take this one to 2000!


----------



## KyDawg

This one closed for business.


----------

